# Looks like maybe a new 3D Fire is coming in a couple of weeks



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/oc/launchevent


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

turnsouth said:


> https://www.amazon.com/oc/launchevent


Maybe. I think possibly it's the long-rumored Amazon phone. We're discussing the phone in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,184791.0.html
and also the launch here
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187021.0.html
in Let's Talk Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info Betsy, I should have looked around more.

It's just that I saw the image of the corner of the device and my mind immediately thought "Fire"...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

turnsouth said:


> Thanks for the info Betsy, I should have looked around more.
> 
> It's just that I saw the image of the corner of the device and my mind immediately thought "Fire"...


I can understand that! I'm not ready for a new Fire yet, though...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can understand that! I'm not ready for a new Fire yet, though...
> 
> Betsy


I just GOT a new Fire -- I think I'm still in the return period, technically.  (Well, maybe not -- maybe just out . . . . )


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can understand that! I'm not ready for a new Fire yet, though...
> 
> Betsy


I agree with that, I'm only two months into my second Fire (after a long time with 1st gen).


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Maybe they'll call it Fire Phone.

The Kindle Fires usually announce and launch late summer or early fall don't they? I love my HDX so I can't see upgrading unless something happens to it, or a future version offers something that I just can't miss. I had my 1st gen for 2 years before I wanted to upgrade to the HDX (the collections and larger storage space were must have). The old fire is still running, hubby inherited it. 

The 3D thing though.. will probably end up in the Fires eventually.


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

MichelleB675 said:


> The 3D thing though.. will probably end up in the Fires eventually.


No doubt, and likely just in time for Christmas...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The Fires & kindles have as of late been announced in Sept. I had been reading rumors of a kindle being announed before Sept., but I still believe that it's the phone that will be announced. Can't wait to see what's new.


----------

